# Should you buy a Mahindra? Watch this first



## Hamiltonville Farm (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. You may want to install the protective slip cover on your PTO drive shaft to the auger. I know a guy that got his coat tangled in one and it twisted him up and now he is permanently disabled. Just sucked him in and spun him around the shaft in an eye blink.


----------



## Hamiltonville Farm (Jan 14, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Thanks for sharing. You may want to install the protective slip cover on your PTO drive shaft to the auger. I know a guy that got his coat tangled in one and it twisted him up and now he is permanently disabled. Just sucked him in and spun him around the shaft in an eye blink.


Thanks for that tip. I appreciate that! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

